# Micromax canvas spark q380 stock rom installation



## naveenay (Jun 9, 2015)

Requirements:
1)MTK Driver_Auto_Installer_v5.1453.03

*MOD EDIT: REMOVED*

2)SP_Flash_Tool_exe_Windows_v5.1452.00.000

*MOD EDIT: REMOVED*

3)Micromax-Q380 stock rom lollipop

*MOD EDIT: REMOVED*

Note: turn off your phone (if there is already a bootloop, try reboot to stock recovery by pressing both volume up and power button, then press power down option to turn off your phone)

1)First extract and install Driver Auto Installer v5.145 in windows

2)now extract and run as administrator sp flash tool or flash tool.exe

3)click scatter file loading and select MT6582_Android_scatter.txt (note: the scatter file can be found by extracting 'Micromax-Q380 stock rom lollipop.rar' in a separate folder)

4)choose options click usb radio button, select high speed, select DA download all with checksum

5)from dropdown list select download only option in main window

6)make sure you already turn off your phone

7)click download button and immediately connect usb cable

8)first pink,red color apperars,then yellow progress bar and then green circle to finish the flash download
you are now safe to disconnect and turn on your phone

9)first boots take a longer time

10)after completing go to settings and do a factory data reset which makes phones faster or it becomes normal


----------



## Pradeep gautam (Jun 21, 2015)

*network is not showing*

Sir i m taking ur stock rom q380 spark canvas ..after taking.. Mobile network is not showing even sim card detecting...pls help me..as soon as possible
.pls


----------



## naveenay (Jun 23, 2015)

Pradeep gautam said:


> Sir i m taking ur stock rom q380 spark canvas ..after taking.. Mobile network is not showing even sim card detecting...pls help me..as soon as possible
> .pls

Click to collapse



bro do a factory reset bro if you not yet rooted, if you rooted do data wipe through TWRP recovery


----------



## rajnish33 (Jun 24, 2015)

im not able to do that becoz of the error 1012 plzzz help..ihave not rooted or installed any custom rom..plzz help..or please post a video or give a solution to this..thanku..


----------



## Masud Shaikh (Jul 16, 2015)

Sim network not detected in rom . how to solve my problem step by step process.


----------



## Nakul Prasad (Aug 18, 2015)

Please provide TWRP recovery for Micromax Canvas Spark....

 Sent from my Spice Mi-445 using xda Forums PRO


----------



## crazysuraj (Sep 7, 2015)

@[P] @naveenay, Sorry to bother you.
After flashing v8.0.8, I have lost my IMEI, I restored it via Engg. Mode. But its temp. 
Need ur help regarding permanency of my IMEI.
Also, I googled fr that and found  a method but Android CDC Driver is unable to install in my Comp. (WIN7).
Need your help regarding this issue (IMEI) ASAP. Also, if possible, please provide DB and Modem files from Stock Firmware.
Thank You!


----------



## kmanoj276 (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi Naveen vai 
Mere canvas spark ka accidently all system apps delete ho chuka h
3 ya 4 shopping ka apps bcha hua h .....o v open nhi ho rha h....
Plz btao vai kya kru

Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## skm_takha (Sep 13, 2015)

your imei number is invalid bro
check the imei  no. *#06#.
when the invalid no 
then download kingroot and root your divice then download chamelephone apps and type your emei number then restart your cellphone


----------



## vm4052 (Oct 15, 2015)

Dude can u make cynogen custom rom for micromax canvas spark because i want it very much ya koi aur


----------



## 8altamash (Oct 28, 2015)

Please help me !

My micromax canvas spark q380
Is got brick while flashing recovery.img

Specially help me regarding drivers and of q380

Easy and working steps of flashing stock rom of q380


Sent from my GT-S7582 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## rajshakerandro (Nov 2, 2015)

*issues while flashing stock rom*

hi bro.
i tried to install stock rom on my softbricked micromax canvas spark.but its not working.i think those drivers are not working on my device with windows 8.1.coz i think you posted drivers fors windows7,xp and 8.when i tried to install those drivers some errors occured and while trying to flash there is no responce and it is not showing any speed detais..plz help me resolve the issue and post drivers for win8.1.
thanks in advance


----------



## abhilashniwane (Dec 3, 2015)

After clicking on download. no colour progress bar is coming. it is stuck on it..please help...can not tell whether it is even owrking or not.


----------



## abhishek mathela (Dec 6, 2015)

my phone is struck , after i flashed the rom downloaded form the above link for my mmx canvas spark .
power key does'nt. any suggestions ??


----------



## thoufy (Dec 17, 2015)

*canvas spark has inbuilt battery*

it has in buit battery so when connected to pc it get charged and show logo and charging image
then how can appply stock rom in to it


----------



## Uday9658 (Jan 7, 2016)

naveenay said:


> bro do a factory reset bro if you not yet rooted, if you rooted do data wipe through TWRP recovery

Click to collapse



Not working Naveen bhai.. after factory reset..
Plzzz ... tell us how to do it... network not showing..


----------



## junaid#khan (Jan 13, 2016)

How to install custom ROM without losing imei number?


----------



## mpmanish pandey (Feb 13, 2016)

Thanks for the stock rom of micromax q380...


----------



## Mohanpierce (Mar 5, 2016)

Easiest way is use sp flash tool latest version only  download ur  q380 stock os


----------



## Sairammudhiraj (Mar 7, 2016)

Bro i want cm12.1 software on micromax canvas spark


----------



## naveenay (Jun 9, 2015)

Requirements:
1)MTK Driver_Auto_Installer_v5.1453.03

*MOD EDIT: REMOVED*

2)SP_Flash_Tool_exe_Windows_v5.1452.00.000

*MOD EDIT: REMOVED*

3)Micromax-Q380 stock rom lollipop

*MOD EDIT: REMOVED*

Note: turn off your phone (if there is already a bootloop, try reboot to stock recovery by pressing both volume up and power button, then press power down option to turn off your phone)

1)First extract and install Driver Auto Installer v5.145 in windows

2)now extract and run as administrator sp flash tool or flash tool.exe

3)click scatter file loading and select MT6582_Android_scatter.txt (note: the scatter file can be found by extracting 'Micromax-Q380 stock rom lollipop.rar' in a separate folder)

4)choose options click usb radio button, select high speed, select DA download all with checksum

5)from dropdown list select download only option in main window

6)make sure you already turn off your phone

7)click download button and immediately connect usb cable

8)first pink,red color apperars,then yellow progress bar and then green circle to finish the flash download
you are now safe to disconnect and turn on your phone

9)first boots take a longer time

10)after completing go to settings and do a factory data reset which makes phones faster or it becomes normal


----------



## Mr.pdx (Mar 16, 2016)

*drivers not install*

mtk driver can not install any solution for that or can not detect my phone on flash tool


----------



## manisingh.dua (Mar 21, 2016)

*My phone is not starting up.*

My phone is micromax canvas spark q380.I rooted my device then installed custom ROM ios9. After successful installation through twrp , I booted up my device got a message "Encryption was un successful" " decrypt partion " for that I had to fill a password which I don't know. I tried some but failed, then I installed sptool and drivers of my phone on my PC and downloaded stock ROM of my device and then formated and installed stock ROM .After successful installation, I was trying to switch on my device but it's not even showing any response not getting on. Please help....

---------- Post added at 07:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:53 AM ----------




abhishek mathela said:


> my phone is struck , after i flashed the rom downloaded form the above link for my mmx canvas spark .
> power key does'nt. any suggestions ??

Click to collapse



Me too if you got any solution then please contact me Manmeet-8950920458


----------



## Mr.pdx (Mar 21, 2016)

*Fixed*

Hy dude its just little problem i faced it problem
i think you faced this 
1) when you turn on phone it will just show micromax logo after switch off
OR
2) If you Turn on phone and just blink a display after nothing show 

.........................................if you show above problem than just read under................................or not face this problem than sorry
1. Flash your mobile
2. After flashed your micromax canvas spark q380 software give massege done with green icon
3. disconnect your phone to pc Means Remove your cable to pc
4. Close all programes
5. Connect your mobile to pc
6. Try to Turn on your phone
7. Done You will fixed the phone 

Reason :-  Because your phone battery died [ fixed ]  I faced this problem after the flash my phone


----------



## Saurabhcr7 (Apr 23, 2016)

Visit: canvassparkroms.wordpress.com
For sll roms for Micromax Canvas Spark Q380


----------



## Smart munna (Jun 7, 2016)

*phone not working*

I flashed the stock ROM.but my phone is not working


----------



## SEBASTIAN MAC (Sep 20, 2016)

Pradeep gautam said:


> Sir i m taking ur stock rom q380 spark canvas ..after taking.. Mobile network is not showing even sim card detecting...pls help me..as soon as possible
> .pls

Click to collapse



have backup or not ?
if yes restore only nvram part.


----------



## waqaraadil (Nov 4, 2016)

*Internel Storage*

Internal storage bahut jaldi bhar jaati hai 500mb KI file bhi 1gb KA space leti hai


----------



## nathanchance (Mar 10, 2017)

Thread closed, as it fails part A of rule 11 below.



			
				Mike Channon said:
			
		

> *11. Don’t post with the intention of selling something.*
> 
> Off-site downloads from sites requiring registration are NOT encouraged but may be permitted if both of the following conditions are met:
> A) The site belongs to a member of XDA-Developers with at least 1500 posts and 2 years membership, who actively maintains an XDA-Developers support thread(s) / posts, related to the download.
> B) The site is a relatively small, personal website without commercial advertising / links (i.e. not a competitor forum-based site with purposes and aims similar to those of XDA-Developers.com.)

Click to collapse


----------

